# xalar/gaudir com nanics



## ^NiNa^

Algú sap que vol dir aquesta expressió??
Em surt en un problema de català i no ho trobo enlloc.

(podria ser que l'hagués inventat el meu professor)

Gràcies


----------



## RIU

Hola Nina, 

Disfrutar como enanos.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Estic d'acord amb RIU. Passar-s'ho molt bé, divertir-se...

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## ^NiNa^

Bé, potser he formulat malament la pregunta. La definició ja me la imaginava.. però volia saber d'on venia la paraula nanic, ja que al diccionari no surt!
Suposo que voldrà nan (petit?) no?

Per cert, algú sap que és el Nanic Gepic?

Gràcies

Bé​


----------



## Mei

Hola,

No la coneixia, sempre he dit "disfrutar com un vedell" o "disfrutar com un porc en un bassal de fang" 

El més semblant que surt al diccionari es "nan" i escribint "nanic" al Google (ja sé que no es una font fiable però a vegades funciona) em surten pàgines que no vulguis pas saber d'on són... Eslovàquia?... 

Salut

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Em fa l'efecte que això de "gaudir com nanics" és una adaptació del castellà "disfrutar como un enano", que sí que és més coneguda...

Jo també faig servir més aviat "disfrutar com un vedell", o "com  ningú"...

Salut!!


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> sempre he dit "disfrutar com un vedell"





			
				megane_wang said:
			
		

> Jo també faig servir més aviat "disfrutar com un vedell"



Ep, noies! 

Ostres, això del vedell... sabeu que no ho havia sentit mai? És ben curiós! 

Jo em sembla que no faig cap comparació d'aquestes amb "disfrutar"... potser "com mai"... ja m'hi fixaré. 

Per cert, fem una campanya perquè l'IEC accepti "disfrutar"?


----------



## megane_wang

> Per cert, fem una campanya perquè l'IEC accepti "disfrutar"?


*SI US PLAU, SÍ !!!! Gaudirem com a vedells !!!*


----------



## ^NiNa^

Jo m'apunto a la campanya!!!!


----------



## jmx

El verb 'xalar' es molt comú al sud de Catalunya : "vam xalar d'allò més". A Barcelona no l'he sentit mai. En quins altres llocs es fa servir ?


----------



## Mei

megane_wang said:


> *SI US PLAU, SÍ !!!! Gaudirem com a vedells !!!*



Això! Gaudirem! 

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Pot ser que sigui per influència d'algú en particular, però jo sí que he sentit "XALAR" a Barcelona, i de fet ho faig servir tot sovint...  .

Salut !!


----------



## chics

Hola!

*Xalar* és la paraula habitual per dir *pasar-s'ho bé* a Menorca.

Un _nan_ -o _nano_- també és un nen, potser és més la traducció de _disfrutar como un niño_, que de fet és el mateix. Sospito que en algun lloc s'utilitza _nanic_ per a dir _nen_...

(A Menorca, que jo sàpiga no, els petits són _fillets_ i xicots són _al·lots_).

Salut!


----------



## Dixie!

_Xalar_ també ho diem a les Terres de l'Ebre. Nanic no ho havia sentit mai


----------

